

Ask HN: What language do you think has the best FFI? - lawfulfalafel

Just kind of curious about what people think about different FFI implementations.
======
gw666
Clojure--it makes writing Java code easier than Java itself does (one example:
Clojure altomagically casts arguments to the needed type).

Please visit my site: <http://www.GettingClojure.com>

